# Blue Crabs



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Just got a crab trap and I'm looking for a good place to put it down. I used to catch them around docks and stuff in NC and SC but I haven't really seen how or where to catch them here. Any suggestions? I'm not trying to commercially fish out the whole stock just one trap and catch a few here and there for a Gumbo. I'm looking for general suggestions not specifics. Thanks


----------



## orion3 (Dec 20, 2008)

*Crabbing*

Bob sikes bridge seems to have plenty. Good size too


----------



## CLEVE3990 (Feb 24, 2012)

orion3 said:


> Bob sikes bridge seems to have plenty. Good size too


 Sikes is probably the best place and easy to access.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Near a ledge or 12' deep, firm to the bottom, with lots of mullet heads overnight only;


----------

